# Registry Key for Powercfg solved heat issue



## pijalaccount (Feb 4, 2017)

Here I have *updated *Registry key exported from powercfg, you will need InteropTools to import these key.
tuning for:
-phone that cause heat when charging
-to improve battery life
-more responsive on sensitive multitasking

after .reg imported dont forget to restart your phone.

note:
-tuning best for Lumia 640XL running windows 10 mobile 10.0.15063.414
-it will limit cpu clock while plug in charging only
-not tested on another windows phone
if you modified these .reg please share here, then we will be able to disqussion about your settings right here right now

thanks.
Try this at your own risk as editing registry can be dangerous


----------



## phoy18 (Feb 4, 2017)

wonder if this also can solve the lumia 950 XL heat and battery issue


----------



## pijalaccount (Feb 4, 2017)

phoy18 said:


> wonder if this also can solve the lumia 950 XL heat and battery issue

Click to collapse



basically these will affect all windows 10 mobile device too


----------



## saarakura (Feb 4, 2017)

anyone tested on Lumia 950???


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 4, 2017)

You can try it yourself.


----------



## saarakura (Feb 4, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> You can try it yourself.

Click to collapse



dont have interoop tools. =].

But if this fix the heat issue, i will install.


----------



## pijalaccount (Feb 5, 2017)

saarakura said:


> dont have interoop tools. =].
> 
> But if this fix the heat issue, i will install.

Click to collapse



this key limiting cpu when the phone plug on charging only.. its not dangerous right ?


----------



## saarakura (Feb 5, 2017)

pijalaccount said:


> this key limiting cpu when the phone plug on charging only.. its not dangerous right ?

Click to collapse



I will give a try.  thanks for your great mod!


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 10, 2017)

Thinking about importing this to my HTC M8 since I find myself having a heat problem during charging as well (no I don't use my device while charging constantly). Can anyone confirm that this worked for their device?


----------



## dchf (May 28, 2017)

It's not solved my heat issue


----------



## GentlePhone (May 29, 2017)

out of interest what does this do?

I have a 950xl and a bit fed up of it crashing, just unlocked it to increase the paging file hoping it helps, but it often gets really hot and freezes, assuming its a memory or heat issue, will this throttle cpu to stop it overheating or is it only for charging?

I've been looking to see if there is anything obvious to have some kind of max cpu speed in hope it would help


----------



## GentlePhone (Jun 3, 2017)

Just tried this import on 950xl, everything is now noticeablly laggier, couldn't see a way to backup the reg key first, anyone have the original handy?


----------



## girish_19 (Jun 7, 2017)

Noo. It increased problems for my Lumia 950, It now displays resuming for even windows 10 UWP's. Pls tell me how to get back old registries.


----------



## dxdy (Jun 7, 2017)

girish_19 said:


> Noo. It increased problems for my Lumia 950, It now displays resuming for even windows 10 UWP's. Pls tell me how to get back old registries.

Click to collapse



hard reset
or
Windows Device Recovery Tool

you people need to think before tried nonsense like this... you cant solve heating issue with registry changes... if you want try, try flash different retail CV software for device you have (for example Lumia 550 with Tmobile software had many resuming and app crashing. Changed software to Germany CV and since then work flawless)


----------



## MimoZ2 (Jun 8, 2017)

dxdy said:


> hard reset
> or
> Windows Device Recovery Tool
> 
> you people need to think before tried nonsense like this... you cant solve heating issue with registry changes... if you want try, try flash different retail CV software for device you have (for example Lumia 550 with Tmobile software had many resuming and app crashing. Changed software to Germany CV and since then work flawless)

Click to collapse



how it works ,please


----------



## dxdy (Jun 8, 2017)

MimoZ2 said:


> how it works ,please

Click to collapse



what?


----------



## sensboston (Jun 8, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you people need to think before tried nonsense like this

Click to collapse



*100% agree!* Unfortunately there is no way to prevent or block some stupid posts and dangerous "hacks" here on xda 

I can only recommend to take a look to the poster's "Thanks Meter" before trying something what you have no idea what is it...

P.S. BTW, we can use "Rate" thread tool, let's use it!


----------



## Mafworld (Jun 11, 2017)

testing now on lumia 640, i'll be back with results


----------



## GentlePhone (Jun 12, 2017)

dxdy said:


> hard reset
> or
> Windows Device Recovery Tool
> 
> you people need to think before tried nonsense like this... you cant solve heating issue with registry changes... if you want try, try flash different retail CV software for device you have (for example Lumia 550 with Tmobile software had many resuming and app crashing. Changed software to Germany CV and since then work flawless)

Click to collapse




I i was hoping it would throttle cpu or limit power draw, the registry keys for changing he paging file made a dramatic improvement, figured its worth trying this, phone never crashes when plugged in for me, I figured something to do wth powerdraw, replaced battery with a dodgy eBay one, it helps but still crashes, was hoping this would help,  but seemed to do the opposite, I'm happy to reflash he phone but if someone had a copy of he original keys it would save a lot of time that's why I asked, you don't know if it will work unless you try.


----------



## kaleem58 (Jun 12, 2017)

Great.


----------



## girish_19 (Jun 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> hard reset
> or
> Windows Device Recovery Tool
> 
> you people need to think before tried nonsense like this... you cant solve heating issue with registry changes... if you want try, try flash different retail CV software for device you have (for example Lumia 550 with Tmobile software had many resuming and app crashing. Changed software to Germany CV and since then work flawless)

Click to collapse



For all, pls don't try these reg edits on Lumia 950. It created lot of problems, eg facebook apps work faster for first few minutes . Then it lags a' lot, this brings down the performance of other apps and even device itself. Noticed by playing games like Royal Revolt 2. Launches faster and starts dropping frames, takes 3-4 to go to app switcher. And displays resuming screen. When i use device manager hub to clear RAM, it shows 450+ mb ram cleared. First time i was seeing this after applying these reg edits. Before it was hardly 45-50MB every time. Performing Hard Reset Now. Be careful with this post, or stay away.


----------



## pijalaccount (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry im getting away for a while
so we here to disqus right ..let it be 



GentlePhone said:


> out of interest what does this do?
> 
> I have a 950xl and a bit fed up of it crashing, just unlocked it to increase the paging file hoping it helps, but it often gets really hot and freezes, assuming its a memory or heat issue, will this throttle cpu to stop it overheating or is it only for charging?
> 
> I've been looking to see if there is anything obvious to have some kind of max cpu speed in hope it would help

Click to collapse



cpu throttle has been disabled. These will limit cpu clock when plug in charging only.

or try add changing this key to limit cpu clock speed -but only work with Creator Update:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\75b0ae3f-bce0-45a7-8c89-c9611c25e100\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e]
"AcSettingIndex"=dword:000003c8
"DcSettingIndex"=dword:000004b0



GentlePhone said:


> Just tried this import on 950xl, everything is now noticeablly laggier, couldn't see a way to backup the reg key first, anyone have the original handy?

Click to collapse



to improve some perormance issue the key is updated, i have uploaded to the first page.



girish_19 said:


> Noo. It increased problems for my Lumia 950, It now displays resuming for even windows 10 UWP's. Pls tell me how to get back old registries.

Click to collapse



to improve some perormance issue the key is updated, i have uploaded to the first page.
and sorry, i have no backup for 950xl. i notice that test on 640xl only 



sensboston said:


> *100% agree!* Unfortunately there is no way to prevent or block some stupid posts and dangerous "hacks" here on xda
> 
> I can only recommend to take a look to the poster's "Thanks Meter" before trying something what you have no idea what is it...
> 
> P.S. BTW, we can use "Rate" thread tool, let's use it!

Click to collapse



sorry and dont ask for trouble. stupid post? really?
can you explain on where  dangerous key hack is it ?
note:
i only test on 640xl, need people on another shot then make posting here to *Find solution and help them* together



Mafworld said:


> testing now on lumia 640, i'll be back with results

Click to collapse



can you tell me what the result be ?



girish_19 said:


> For all, pls don't try these reg edits on Lumia 950. It created lot of problems, eg facebook apps work faster for first few minutes . Then it lags a' lot, this brings down the performance of other apps and even device itself. Noticed by playing games like Royal Revolt 2. Launches faster and starts dropping frames, takes 3-4 to go to app switcher. And displays resuming screen. When i use device manager hub to clear RAM, it shows 450+ mb ram cleared. First time i was seeing this after applying these reg edits. Before it was hardly 45-50MB every time. Performing Hard Reset Now. Be careful with this post, or stay away.

Click to collapse



to improve some performance issue the key is updated, i have uploaded to the first page


----------



## winphouser (Jul 5, 2017)

pijalaccount said:


> can you explain on where  dangerous key hack is it ?

Click to collapse



Can't speak for others but I don't want to mod my phone into a grenade. The samsung galaxy explosion vids on youtube are quite impressive though!!


----------



## pijalaccount (Jul 6, 2017)

winphouser said:


> Can't speak for others but I don't want to mod my phone into a grenade. The samsung galaxy explosion vids on youtube are quite impressive though!!

Click to collapse



i think samsung galaxy related to hw issue.
can you show me what key can make explosion on these .reg ?if you have one ill delete my first thread and no more grenade.


----------



## GentlePhone (Jul 10, 2017)

I think the disabling the CPU Throttling must be what kills the 950XL's performance  they struggle with the heat as it is, surely this can only worsen the problem?



> or try add changing this key to limit cpu clock speed -but only work with Creator Update:
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\75b0ae3f-bce0-45a7-8c89-c9611c25e100\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e]
> "AcSettingIndex"=dword:000003c8
> "DcSettingIndex"=dword:000004b0

Click to collapse



any chance if you get a moment to explain the meaning of those values and what best to set them too? i'd be interested in setting 80% throttle to see if it reduces the heat generation, I do greatly appreciate your replies! i'll do anything to cling on to my aging phone 

Think I've posted elseware now, but I've since bought a mugen battery for my 950xl and its made one hell of a difference, I haven't had to remove the battery once since having it, upto 3 day battery life, still over a full days usage with extremely heavy usage, lack of crashes, camera responds quickly like when the phone was new.

interestingly I've notice facebook messenger does bring a lot of intermittent freezing, after a hard reset I run the phone about 2 weeks without it, installed it, within the house phone often freezing for 10-12 seconds when doing anything, uninstalled it, freezing goes away, install it freezing comes back.


----------



## pijalaccount (Jul 15, 2017)

GentlePhone said:


> I think the disabling the CPU Throttling must be what kills the 950XL's performance  they struggle with the heat as it is, surely this can only worsen the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\75b0ae3f-bce0-45a7-8c89-c9611c25e100\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e]
*"AcSettingIndex"=dword:000005dc
*mean processor speed upto 968Mhz will reduce heat when charging but not so slow at performance (tested on 640xl)

*"DcSettingIndex"=dword:000004b0*
mean 1200Mhz is  default clock for 640xl, note that minimum reqruitment for w10m is 1Ghz so 1200Mhz for all device not so bad right 

or simply import there key if you want to limit Upper bound for processor performance throttling at 80%

here you go
..and sure you can edit there .reg too.

facebook messenger...what is it ?
i recommand go for MS edge


----------

